# Thunderbird / Courrier entrant > Boite de reception



## Simtw2 (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis peu j'utilise le logiciel Mozilla Thunderbird sous mac, 
auparavant j'utilisais mail mais je me suis lassé. 
Seulement avant dès qu'un message était lu, 
il était automatiquement classé dans boite de réception. 
Sous thunderbird, comment faire en sorte que le courriers lu (dans "courrier entrant") soit transféré dans "boîte de réception" automatiquement .

Merci à vous. 

Et sous MacGe, comment faire en sorte que les nioubes lisent les annonces "à lire avant de poster, automatiquement ? 

On déménage !


----------



## louis92 (4 Septembre 2009)

de tête, dans la configuration des compte, tu as une option pour dire justement si tu veux que les mails arrivent  dans la boite "commune".
Regarde. 
je regarderais ce soir si t'as pas trouvé


----------



## Simtw2 (4 Septembre 2009)

A oué ok, 
Et ba j'avais mal regardé lol.
Merci !


----------

